# I feel



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Very badly about what happened.


I was far too quick to judge a person that I know nothing about. I have been so self absorbed in my own grief that I didn’t think about how I may have cause pain to another. I am truly remorseful for that.

After I loss my two pals ages 15.5 and 16.5, respectively, I didn’t think that I could carry on. I had to take medication just to get through the day - I felt desperate, urgent and completely out-of-control. Oh how I loved my pals, so very deeply - they were truly my life.

I am sorry that I was not compassionate enough to see beyond my grief, it was wrong. I should have shut my mouth - but, instead I went about blistering my fingers typing a message to someone I know nothing about, someone who was reaching out for help. I feel ashamed.

I came here to be a better "parent" to Lucy, as I know nothing about the Maltese breed. 

I am not going to belabor this, but I do want you to know that I am sorry.

Allie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It takes a "big" person to apologize and yours was so heartfelt. I am so glad you shared this with us and hope you will stay and be a part of this wonderful group of Maltese lovers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! So sorry to hear about your tremendous loss! That must have been so difficult for you. How good of you to re-think your remarks and apologize. We can all get carried away in the moment. It's a big person who can admit they were wrong. So, I hope that means you are going to stick around!!
:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lets try again WELCOME TO SM


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allie - I'm sorry for what you've gone through and appreciate so much your apology. We hope you will stay and learn and be part of the conversation.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Allie, 

I didn't respond to your last thread because all I thought of was
drama and plus very busy at work. It does take a very big
person to apologize for their mistakes and I admire that in you.
Everyone makes mistakes, it's how they handle them and move
on from them that counts. Let's just enjoy each other!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:Welcome 4: :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I agree with everything said above  Welcome to SM!

(and btw, I understand about grief and lashing out. Been there done that. You're not the only one that's ever done it, and you wont be the last. Hope you'll stay!)

~~Cheri~~


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:Welcome 3: A new beginning!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know that pain well,it's so hard not to feel like that when you've lost your best furry friends. Your whole world is lost. I know I get upset when people don't seem to love fluffs,all fluffies,as much as I do or as much as I think they should.
One can't always know the whole situation of someone who posts. It's hard to gleen the whole story in a forum. Sometimes words in type look harsher than if they're said in person,because we can't see the face on the other side...

We all understand grief talking ,or typing...
Everyone on SM grieves w/ anyone who's lost a loved one ,be it fur covered or skin. We also celebrate their next love.
We can't replace a lost love but we can add to our loves... By adding to our loves,we grow,we're blessed by that love.
Love another fluff in need and you and they will be the richer for it. It helps the pain.
I have fluffies I've lost over 20 years ago,I miss them like it was yesterday,but I take their love and give it to the next ones,it helps me heal and to feel again.
Our beloved fluffs at the bridge would want us to build on their love...not be hurt by their memory...

May we all live long and love many (fluffies of all kinds).

And don't forget to vote in the shelter challenge everyday....

Hugs, Michelle


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Allie,
I find your post very touching. 
I am sorry for the loss of your furbabies.
That is nice that you have reconsidered SM, as it is a treasure trove of Maltese friendship & advice.
I look forward to more of you.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Allie, we are all a family. When we hurt we sometimes strike out...."been there, done that" also.
What a sweet apology and glad you will stay around.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your losses. This is a great place to learn a lot and make friends. And none of us are perfect here. Glad you will be hanging around.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Let's start over......Hi! Welcome!!!!!! :aktion033: It's nice to meet you!!!!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Allie,
I'm sorry for the loss of your fluffs. Many of us have experienced the same pain so we do understand "out of control" emotions. It appears your babies were blessed with long & happy lives. I'm sure you treasure your memories. 

We are all human and mistakes come with the territory! Your apology was heartfelt and of course I (we) forgive. I'd put it behind you and not think of it again. So glad you are staying around for Lucy's sake! You will learn so much from the members here.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I cannot even begin to imagine the grief.

I'm not familiar with the posts you referred to, but surely no one will hold a grudge after such a heartfelt apology!

WELCOME TO SM!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im sorry for ur losses ! welcome to sm! i dont know what u lashed out about but it does take a very BIG person to apologize.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Allie,

I can fully understand how hurt you are with the loss of your fluffs. Nov 9, 2009 I lost my best friend. Purdy was my 15 year old Maltese who I had had since I was just 4 years old. Every night and day since I was just a babe I had her with me. I cant tell you how strange it felt not having her... and its still so strange. I'm not sure if it will ever stop hurting. As I type this my gut is twisting and I feel like theres a knife in my heart. My point is that I understand how hurt the loss of a fluff can leave you, and many others on here understand too. I joined SM quite recently because I had a fluff literally dropped in my lap who needed a home. I didnt want another Maltese, nor did I need another dog, but as you can guess, Roxy is here to stay. Loving her makes it just a little bit easier and hurt just a little bit less. We are all glad you decided to stay. I hope you find as much enjoyment in SM as I have. WELCOME!!!!!:SM Rocks!:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is so hard to lose your babies. I lost my Bichon last year and the pain is very much still there :grouphug:

Welcome to SM!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to SM. I think you will like it here.

So sorry to hear about your loss. I think we call know how much that hurts.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for accepting my apology. I don’t know if at this time in my life I could have been so forgiving. If nothing else, this has humbled me. It brought me back to a reality that was distant since losing my beloved Nicholas. 

Yes, I lost both Em and Nick and I loved them both very much - but Nick had a hold on me (he stills does) he was so darn loyal, protective and dare I say, compassionate.

Now I most likely sound a little nutty (or maybe a lot nutty) It's ironic, that I haven't shared this pain with many people, because some people just "don't get it."

Again, thank you, this has been healing in a very strange sort of way. I just wish so much that I hadn't said such sharp words to another person who was need of help.

Allie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you*

If there is ever a group of people that 'get it' about the pain of losing a beloved pet, it's this forum. We get it and we feel your pain as if it is our own.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I was far too quick to judge a person that I know nothing about. I have been so self absorbed in my own grief that I didn’t think about how I may have cause pain to another. I am truly remorseful for that.

After I loss my two pals ages 15.5 and 16.5, respectively, I didn’t think that I could carry on. I had to take medication just to get through the day - I felt desperate, urgent and completely out-of-control. Oh how I loved my pals, so very deeply - they were truly my life.

I am sorry that I was not compassionate enough to see beyond my grief, it was wrong. I should have shut my mouth - but, instead I went about blistering my fingers typing a message to someone I know nothing about, someone who was reaching out for help. I feel ashamed.

I came here to be a better "parent" to Lucy, as I know nothing about the Maltese breed. 

I am not going to belabor this, but I do want you to know that I am sorry.

Allie[/QUOTE]

In my eyes, it takes a lot of maturity to express what you said above. I believe, that at some point in our lives, we've all probably made the mistake of judging others, without knowing them ... and, without thinking how it might affect someone else. It sounds as though you have really grown, in a positive way, with this experience.

I'm so sorry for your loss of Em and Nick. You are not alone. I pray that you find comfort, peace, and strength with the loss of your two beloved pals ... and, that your grief will be replaced by fond memories that bring many smiles your way.

Welcome to SM, Allie. Hugs to you, and cuddles for Lucy. :tender:

Marie


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I know what thread you are talking about but I don't think it is still around. You were not harsh, just stated your opinions .......don't beat yourself up about it you are dealing with the loss. You are human! Hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's many hugs for you, boy do we know that pain. Bless you and give yourself a big hug from all of us.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I didn't read your first message, but this one says it all.. I feel for what you have been through and I want you to know that I have on occasion engaged my mouth before my heart and brain too.. Once anyway!!! Ha!! In any case you are very much welcomed to SPM and I hope for many wonderful conversation with you in the future.. 
Jayne


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

:grouphug: to you...welcome back. We are here for you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I did not reply to the first thread that upset you or the other thread you started because I did not trust myself to type out a response that said what I really wanted to say in a kind way. So believe me, we all understand about 'hitting reply' without thinking. Some of us have had to learn the hard way. Just know it is a lesson well learned that you most likely won't have to re-learn. And this is a wonderful place to come and heal because we are all a lot nutty about our fluffs and do understand.

Sooooo....

Welcome to SM!


----------

